# 2015 Chevy Cruze Diesel exhaust modifications



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I’m not sure what you got rid of, the large chamber in the center of the car is where the DEF mixes with the exhaust gasses. Most of the sound reading comes from the diesel particulate filter. Unless you are going to delete and tune the car there isn’t much you can change exhaust wise.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TX CTD said:


> I’m not sure what you got rid of, the large chamber in the center of the car is where the DEF mixes with the exhaust gasses.


Yes...if that's the case, the car isn't going to be very happy for long...

The exhaust itself has no resonator or muffler. Like @TX CTD said, aside from a delete, and then maybe a custom straight pipe to remove that portion and the SCR, there's not much to change - it's a 2.5" mandrel bent exhaust.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

go full delete with proper tune up and reep the performance and fuel improvement while also ditching a good chunk of weight. turbo diesels are not very loud creatures by nature since the turbo muffles a lot of sound and GM really stuffed the engine bay and surrounding areas with sound insulation. with the delete in place i would have a race shop do custom cold air intake, and re do intercooler lines to get rid of squish points. that should really help hearing the turbo spool.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-...90978-emissions-delete-race-tune-install.html


----------



## Jatt (Aug 17, 2018)

This is what I had removed, which the guy told me was the resonator and would make my car significantly louder


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Jatt said:


> This is what I had removed, which the guy told me was the resonator and would make my car significantly louder


That looks like the SCR, surprised you haven’t thrown any emissions codes yet. 

For a photo comparison see post #15 https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-.../178609-fleece-tuned-cruze-owners-come-2.html


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You'll get the countdown shortly.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah...that is definitely the SCR...crucial emissions component...not a resonator. 

Whoever told you that is a resonator had no idea what they were talking about, though the SCR _does_ muffle the sound quite a bit...which is why the car has no muffler or resonator.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

This is almost entertaining. Yawn


----------



## Husker Country Doc (Feb 13, 2016)

Can I remove any of the emissions junk/short out the sensors to eliminate the computer giving me codes?

Just trying to make it like a straight, old fashioned diesel. I'm going to drive this thing til it dies.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Husker Country Doc said:


> Can I remove any of the emissions junk/short out the sensors to eliminate the computer giving me codes?


Not without a delete tune.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Not without a delete tune.


Yep, the computer lets you know (and in most cases, reduces power and eventually stops the car) if any of the sensors or emissions devices aren't working properly. 
If you don't want the emissions controls functioning as GM intended, you need to alter the computer software.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You can unplug the egr for whatever reason pretty much indefinitely. You'll just use a lot more DEF.

Not that you should do that...


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Jatt said:


> This is what I had removed, which the guy told me was the resonator and would make my car significantly louder


Dude left us hanging here! What's the final outcome Jatt? You pop codes? Your Star Mechanic put it back? What's up? Inquiring minds need to know!!!!


----------



## 2.0LTurboGuy (Oct 18, 2019)

Where can I buy a delete for a 2014?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

2.0LTurboGuy said:


> Where can I buy a delete for a 2014?


You can’t buy them anymore thanks to the effen’ EPA. It’ll have to be a custom thing now and significantly more expensive.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

2.0LTurboGuy said:


> Where can I buy a delete for a 2014?








OZ Tuner Chevy Cruze "Special Edition" Custom ECM tuning Autocal - Tuners & Programmers - Cruze Diesel - Duramax


<p>Allow your Cruze to shed some extra weight and make some unrestricted power utilizing this tune and other hard parts. </p> <p> </p> <p>"Features and Benefits:</p> <p>- Increased Throttle Response<br />- Smooth Driving Characteristics<br />




www.calvinsonline.com












Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Down Pipe


Improve the performance and look of your car, truck or SUV with Open Wide's top quality aftermarket auto parts and car accessories.




openwideperformance.com


----------



## TRBODSL (Mar 25, 2018)

Diesel4Ever said:


> You can’t buy them anymore thanks to the effen’ EPA. It’ll have to be a custom thing now and significantly more expensive.


When did the EPA crack down on the them? I've been looking around myself and have been striking out


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

TRBODSL said:


> When did the EPA crack down on the them? I've been looking around myself and have been striking out


I noticed it first about 7-8 weeks ago. I was looking to buy from a vendor who changed their website the next day.


----------

